# Social Anxiety & Depression Support Group open for 3 members!



## Andrew Goad (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've been suffering with social anxiety for a long time, and have been actively working through it for the last 8 years. It's been a really difficult challenge, and I have overcome a lot of the hardships that social anxiety has thrown my way. 

I'm wanting to give back, and put together and facilitate a group that will have space for three extra people to share about their experiences with social anxiety, and help each other improve & overcome challenges.

How it would work, is that we would meet through Skype every Tuesday around 6 pm EST, and connect with each other for as long as would be useful. 

If you are interested in partaking, please let me know in the comments below!

Cheers, Andrew :smile2:


----------

